# A Horrible Trend: bad Netflix discs



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Am I the only one who receives scratched discs that cease to play during the movie? This occurs between once out of five, to once out of ten discs. Really disappointing as we don't watch that many per month. Last night was Valkyrie, and there was a chip out of the disc surface that would be about 3/4 playing time of the movie :gah::gah: (one for my wife and me respectively) I just canceled our membership and was wondering if others experienced the same. Also, any other vendors recommended, such as Blockbuster or CafeDVD (which ships theirs in bubblewrap), or perhaps another. We watch a variety of shows, so an extensive selection would be ideal. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Ouch! I suppose you'd prefer not to stream them. Have you ever called them to complain?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Its been awhile since I used netflix. I remember almost all disk could be cleaned and I just learned to clean them before I tried to play them. Do the return sleeves still have a place to label the disk dammaged?

Overall, it looks like netflix wants to get out of mailing disk and only stream. So they probably just don't want to pay to replace bad disk.

http://hometheaterreview.com/has-netflix-dug-its-own-grave/


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

For a while last year , it seemed that every disc I got from netflix was damaged. Now its mabey one out of ten. they are quick to replace the damaged discs, si I just live with it. 
giving the disc a good cleaning helps.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I've had a couple;
Space: Above and Beyond. All five discs were in poor condition and a couple had issues playing. It really didn't bother me too much, they are pretty old.

Into the Wild. This one looked like it had been run through some type of abrasive cleaner. Had a bad spot at the beginning but it played.

Otherwise everything I have received has looked brand new.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

mechman said:


> Ouch! I suppose you'd prefer not to stream them. Have you ever called them to complain?


Streaming has a couple of disadvantages:
1. the sound sucks.
2. Most titles aren't available for streaming.
Video quality isn't bad streaming, but It appears to me to be better from the disc.
I know netflix woyld like to go to all streaming, but I don't think the technology is there yet.lddude:


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Interesting post. I've watched about 400 movies from NetFlix and have had two (maybe three bad disks). I wonder if it's a regional issue (I'm in southern NH). Also, I have an Oppo 83 and it handles bad disks better than my old Sony player so I would be curious to know how much of a factor that is.

Bob


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, so no one uses any other vendors?:whistling: I've cleaned discs, and sometimes they don't look bad with an exception or few, being scratches or a 'chip' on the interior surface. Same annoying result- interrupted movie experience. Netflix will get another movie out to me, however the evening has been ruined and we haven't even been inviting friends over much and now I don't want to share that kind of experience with them- plus we only watch 4-6 movies a month on the weekends. It's a frustrating shame, really, hence the interest in other vendors.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I turn them over pretty quickly with about 5-6 different series going... then throw in a movie all along. I have had one bad disc, cracked and wouldn't play at all. Got the replacement in two days.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Our first movie experience back at the video store (and I do mean 'the' as it's the only one) went well as 'Faster' played glitch-free. My wife commented that it was fun looking through titles and getting out of the house. We'll try the store for a while, I guess, while I think about it some more.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I do not think I ever had a blu-ray disk or DVD not play from netflix but I did have tons of HD-DVD's that would not play properly even though the disk looked perfect


----------

